# Lets see those Paints!!!



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't own any Paints, but can I share my pintos?

Calista my Arab Pony

















Casi, mini mare

















Ruby, mini mare

















Sierra, mini filly









Solitaire, mini filly

















Tracker, mini stallion

















Tucker, mini stallion


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

Chey- your arab pony is absolutely gorgeous! stunning. Your other horses and minis are as well!


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Very nice tobiano Dixie! She has a nice and soft look to her, and has nice shoulders! Tell me she is registered! LOL!

Now when I get home, I am going to have to get in on this!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Our Paint mares...

Showdown Suzy Q "Angel" 
14 yrs, 15.2hh, finished and seasoned. Our 'go anywhere, do anything' lead mare. Won ribbons in Team Penning, now our reliable, pony horse and 'teacher' for the young ones.










Intimadated Skip "Lady" 
6 yrs, 14.2 hh, the playful and mischievious one...will steal tools and untie lead ropes. Muscular, stocky, and sure footed...loves to trail blaze through the woods.










Tommy Spekled Supreme "Cinnamon"
4 yrs. 14.3 hh. Green broke, but already great on the trails. Will do anything if you brush her, and a real sweet heart.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I remember seeing some gorgeous spotted drats. It would be the neatest to raise, train and ride one. Some gorgeous horses folks! All truely stunning!


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my Cob X TB mare, Gypsy.

































































This is my Miniature stallion, Willow.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I Love gypsy! What a stunning mare:shock:


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Trailissa, I had to look really hard, over and over, to tell that the little grey thing with Willow was a stuffed toy - LOL!!

(it is, isn't it?)


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

My2Geldings - Thankyou very much! 

Iridehorses - LMFAO! Yes it is a stuffed toy horse! I won it at a fair haha! Lost it in the house fire though  So I need to get another one.

I will be creating a topic with all of my horses with this stuffed toy in soon XD


----------



## Reese2007 (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's my baby Reese. It is pretty much impossible to keep him clean!! =]


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Cliff is my favorite horse ever. He is a 1999 paint and Pinto gelding. He is a super competitive show horse yet he is. He is so sweet and has many comical antics such as flapping his tongue! I hope to keep him forever. 



















Bay bandit is my second favorite horse. He is 1990 Paint and Pinto gelding. We sold Bandit back in 2001 and he is now in Washington having a great retirement.









I could post many more Paint and Pinto horses that I have had over the years but I just wanted to share my favorites.


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

Midwest Paint- Thanks and Yes she sure is registered! her registered name is "Sawyers Casi Nova"

All of your paints and Pintos are beautiful Lets keep 'em coming!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Everyone's paints are so adorable!  I'm lovin' all the diff. markings.


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't know how to put pictures into posts, but I have pictures of my Paints (and one Pinto) in the profiles of my horses lol my Paints are NorfleetsMovinMelody, Doc Ringo, A Gust of Impulse, and Justa Lil Jacked Up (all are registered with APHA except Roscoe who is pending)

And, because it always drives me crazy, I have to say that _not every horse with spots is a Paint. If it has no Paint blood, it is a PINTO._ Paint is a BREED, not a COLOR.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

CheyAut I will give ya Abby if you give me Calista  You have some nice ponies!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

WesternPleasure27 said:


> And, because it always drives me crazy, I have to say that _not every horse with spots is a Paint. If it has no Paint blood, it is a PINTO._ Paint is a BREED, not a COLOR.


 But any Paint can be a Pinto. If an owner has a Paint/Pinto - it can be a double registry that is permissable.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Here's Joshua. He's really darker than this picture shows. He's a brown/minimal white tobiano. He looks black with a brown nose. He fades in the sun in the summer. He's dirty here and is not as downhill as this pic makes him appear. Here he's doing his favorite activity!


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> But any Paint can be a Pinto. If an owner has a Paint/Pinto - it can be a double registry that is permissable.


That's because Pinto is a COLOR and therefore a COLOR registry...there are some restrictions on what breeds can be registered, but most breeds (with the exclusion of Appys, Mules, and Drafts I believe) may be registered with them.
Paint is a BREED and a BREED registry, not ANY horse can be a Paint- there are strict genealogical regulations on permissible horses. 


Not ANY Paint can be a Pinto...there are restrictions on solid "Pintos" within the registry.
From what I understand, a foal from two APHA Breeding Stock parents won't be admitted to PtHA, but it CAN be registered with APHA

IMO, PtHA is just an "outlet" for horses without breeders certificates to be registered with or just another registry to attempt to add value to horses. IMO, PtHA doesn't hold much use or value unless the horse is double registered.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Here's my minimal white paint. We got 2 Equitation ROMs in one season... now we're going for western pleasure, this year!  (He's an oldie.)








Can't embed these for whatever reason... so here's links:

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/3r1HvJX_wI63gfjTblOIGQ


http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/VgtvPbCT5FFwxG-pBYN5qA


http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/7pJq5qJblQL8JvsHlBqisg

And, here's what qualifies him as paint (one side only!)

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Scq8k6_hRlD05Kf5zMdsgQ


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

WesternPleasure27 said:


> Not ANY Paint can be a Pinto...there are restrictions on solid "Pintos" within the registry.
> From what I understand, a foal from two APHA Breeding Stock parents won't be admitted to PtHA, but it CAN be registered with APHA
> 
> IMO, PtHA is just an "outlet" for horses without breeders certificates to be registered with or just another registry to attempt to add value to horses. IMO, PtHA doesn't hold much use or value unless the horse is double registered.


 True, but the restriction is so loose and the qualification so minimal that it doesn't make much difference. Only 4sq" is required OR blue eyes OR multi colored hooves, or white above the knees, can qualify (actually any two of the above)

APHA Breeding Stock parents that produce a multi colored foal qualifies.

I do agree with your last statement that the Registry is just a way of adding value to a multi colored horse.


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> True, but the restriction is so loose and the qualification so minimal that it doesn't make much difference. Only 4sq" is required OR blue eyes OR multi colored hooves, or white above the knees, can qualify (actually any two of the above)
> 
> APHA Breeding Stock parents that produce a multi colored foal qualifies.
> 
> I do agree with your last statement that the Registry is just a way of adding value to a multi colored horse.


 Oops, I meant to say a SOLID foal from BS parents, my bad.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Directly from the PtHA website.

*Color 







*A Pinto horse must have four square inches of cumulative white in the qualifying zone and underlying pink skin. The requirement is modified with the size of the equine requiring only three square inches for ponies and two square inches for miniatures. 
The equines that do not meet the color requirement, but have at least two or more Pinto characteristics (blue eyes; leg white above the knee or hock; white or multi-colored hooves; collective white in the eligible zones, but not enough to qualify for color; pink skin) are registered Breeding Stock. Breeding Stock Pintos are not allowed to participate in PtHA events unless specified by the event rules.


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

Okay great...but what are you trying to say?
Pintos and Paints are the same??


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

CheyAut...I am in love with Solitaire!

here is my paint


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

I am drooling over everyone's horses!

Here is my pinto half arab, Stella:


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

WesternPleasure27 said:


> Okay great...but what are you trying to say?
> Pintos and Paints are the same??


No, they are not saying that. Paints are a breed and pinto is a color registry. Most paints are also pintos but not all pintos are paints.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

I am not saying that they are the same at all. APHA is a breed registry and PtHA is a color registry. I just wanted to point out the the blue eyes, multi-colored hooves, and white above the knee but not above the line in the picture only gets a horse registered as a breeding stock in PtHA.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Snapple122 said:


> Chey- your arab pony is absolutely gorgeous! stunning. Your other horses and minis are as well!


Thank you very much!  She's as sweet as she is beautiful


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

CrazyChester said:


> CheyAut I will give ya Abby if you give me Calista  You have some nice ponies!


LOL Tempting offer, but I'm NEVER giving her up


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

LauraB, great to see a full body shot of your beauty, I've admired your avatar photo!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

RusticWildfire, thanks! I had "sold" her to my friend, but then had to tell her I just coulnd't go through with it, I can't part with her!  She and Sierra are keepers  Yours is beautiful, too!


As are all the Paints and Pintos on here!


----------



## peace love and paints (Nov 10, 2008)

i this guy when he was 6 months old

















i traded him for this mare which is bred for a spring foal
















here are a couple pics of my past foals


----------



## Reese2007 (Nov 23, 2008)

Okay so I'm confused... How can you tell if a horse is a Paint? (Paint's are the breed right? And Pinto is the color??) =\ So confused.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Reese2007 said:


> Okay so I'm confused... How can you tell if a horse is a Paint? (Paint's are the breed right? And Pinto is the color??) =\ So confused.


Well, our horse is registered APHA. If you have a grade horse you probably won't be able to tell with certainty unless you have information about parents.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

APHA is American Paint Horse Association. If your horse has a registration to the APHA then he/she is a registered paint. If your horse has NO registration then he is a pinto.*

Pinto refers to color only. Any horse with makings that resemble the pictures in this thread are refereed to as being a pinto - but that is strictly a color thing and has nothing to do with breeding.

*(please don't go into the "what if". A horse that "may" have Paint parents but has never been registered and any papers were lost, and no DNA is available on the parents to prove pedigree, is NOT a Paint - it is a story that someone may tell you to up the value of their pinto.)

There is a new registry for horses of pinto color but that registry has nothing to do it's parents. Any horse that exhibits the pinto coloring can be registered.


----------



## Reese2007 (Nov 23, 2008)

Okay. I have no papers on Reese, since I got him at an auction... So he's a Pinto. Thanks. =]


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Reese2007 said:


> Okay. I have no papers on Reese, since I got him at an auction... So he's a Pinto. Thanks. =]


 That makes him no less valuable to you. A good horse is a good horse.


----------



## Reese2007 (Nov 23, 2008)

Yupp. He's definately my baby. I lvoe him!! =]]


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Here's a picture of my Paint :lol:.....my dirty Paint at that 
Yes, he is a solid Paint...Breeding Stock


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

*Finally, here are mine..*

I said I would get mine here, and finally with some free time.. They are all APHA registered regular paints!

From Left to right:
*Dixons Red Hot "Ember"* Dixons Red Hot Ember Paint
*Heathens Rose "Haven"* 
(registration pending with APHA)
*Spicy "Splash"*
Spicy Splash Paint









I will have to get some pics of another mare of mine..
*Crazy "J"*
Crazy J Paint

Finalizing purchase on this new one this week..
*Red White N "Diggen"*
Red White N Diggen Paint









I thought about putting pics up of each of them individually, but I really need to get out there and get some good ones of most of them!

And there you go.. my little paint farm!


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> *(please don't go into the "what if". A horse that "may" have Paint parents but has never been registered and any papers were lost, and no DNA is available on the parents to prove pedigree, is NOT a Paint - it is a story that someone may tell you to up the value of their pinto.)


So what do you call a grade QH?? It's no less of a QH...just as a grade Paint is no less of a Paint.

Also, no matter WHAT the breed is...chances are value isn't going to increase in anyway unless the papers are there...I can see trying to up the value by saying it was registered but the reg. papers were lost.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's my Paint Sandie  She's a solid Paint, buckskin and I love her color! I just got her, but her previous owner says she dapples out all over in the summer...I can't wait to see!!!


----------



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow! Their all so cute! Luv em! Pintos/Paints are one of my faves!


----------



## MINIATURE SHETLANDS (Nov 26, 2008)

THS Kant Touch This, my 2 yr old mini mare, and Raccoon Run Phoenix Feather, a yearling mini stallion.


----------



## PG'sGal4ever (Sep 25, 2008)

Heres my 5yo 16hd Paint " Rock Views Montana" aka Monty


----------



## JHickie (Dec 5, 2008)

Well, here is my pinto girl. She is half Canadian, half pinto. But what awesome color! She should finish around 16.0-16.1HH. So friendly, and got some good bone mass from her daddy!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

JHickie said:


> Well, here is my pinto girl. She is half Canadian, half pinto. But what awesome color! She should finish around 16.0-16.1HH. So friendly, and got some good bone mass from her daddy!


Some gorgeous colors out there! but I can't seem to get my mind to go past the black... :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Beautiful pictures!  Love the foals, aw! 
& SW- Sonny is adorable as always!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

WesternPleasure27 said:


> So what do you call a grade QH?? It's no less of a QH...just as a grade Paint is no less of a Paint.
> 
> Also, no matter WHAT the breed is...chances are value isn't going to increase in anyway unless the papers are there...I can see trying to up the value by saying it was registered but the reg. papers were lost.


The names QH and Paint denote registered breeds. Without papers to prove it they are grade horses that are QH or Paint types. Without papers Doc Bar would be nothing more then a talented grade horse that looks like a QH.

The second part of your post is exactly what I said.


----------



## bolana (Oct 24, 2008)

some lovely paints and pintos here people!

here is our young registered Paint Stallion Rumba


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

here is a few of my favs


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I have to say i disagree... Although it might be different here in Australia. Wether a horse is registered/unregistered, if it is/was _eligible _to be registered, we would call it an unregistered QH/Paint etc. It still has the breeding, the only differenceis a few pieces of paper. I'm not sure what the word "grade" encompasses over there, so I may be mistaken. But in my opinion if a horse has the breeding, it *is* a QH/Paint etc. Yes, the name QH denotes a breed, and a horse is still a member of that breed wether registered or not. A horse I recently sold was an Australian Stock horse, yet was not registered until he was 5, by us. We did not buy a 'grade' horse, but an Australian Stock Horse, and the only thing we had to do to formalise it was pay the money and get the papers. A long time ago, when horses were only accepted into breed registries on their individual merit, then yes an unregistered QH would have been a 'grade', but now that all a horse needs to qualify for registration is the correct parentage, the horse would still qualify as an unregistered QH. 

At least in my book :]


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Gorgeous horses; Rumba is stunning!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

P.S. I love Rumba! Plus he's in my country! Even better :]


----------



## handytsabre (Dec 6, 2008)

i WISH i had a paint. They are sooooo pretty!!!


----------



## Snowyowl (Dec 6, 2008)

*Strykker and mom*

Here's my baby he was born on Mothers day and I was there for his birth. This was last year with his mommy.


----------



## Snowyowl (Dec 6, 2008)

Sorry it so big this is the first time I have posted I new to this...


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow Snowyowl..your paints sure are flashy. I like them!!
PS. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Snowyowl (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks,
I spent a lot of time with her while she was pregnant and I would talk to him through her. The day she delivered him was on Mothers day and I went out to say good night and she freaked out when I tried to leave. She had him around 9:30 pm. So we (2 daughters ,husband and neighbors) were there when she had him. He is definitely my horse. I truly believe that he knew me by my voice. To this day he still responds better for me then anybody else. I Always wanted a black and white overo and know I got one. He's my baby...


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow he is gorgeous!!! And welcome to the forum.


----------



## MrsB (Dec 2, 2008)

I have the biggest soft spot for paints and coloured horses.

Here's my baby Willow. 15.1hh 12 yr old Paint gelding.









Unfortunately he copped all the coloured negatives and is blind and has cancers in his sheath. :-( But apart from that he's still the toughest horse I know!


----------



## FancyAppy (Sep 17, 2008)

Beautiful horses everyone.
He is our paint pony.he is about 3 years old.very sweet and has the prettiest color. I love the swash of white on his shoulders.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Snowyowl - He is freaking gorgeous!

I envy you XD

Look at that beautiful face!

It was like that with my mare when she was pregnant, I'd talk to Raine through Gypsy, and yeah. I spent everyday with them both, and their both so attatched to me, it's crazy. I have an unusual bond with Raine... It's hard to explain. She only listens to me when I tell her to do something, with anyone else she just ignores, lol. She used to sleep on me in the stable too, haha. Still does when she's in, lol.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Here are some pix of Mr. Zippo's Easy Jet, he is papered with APHA. You can guess how he was bred by his name. We bought him for $500 as a 5yo stud. These pix are kinda old as we sold him shortly after they were taken. He only had about 3 months under saddle. In the bottom one, i was "logging" him with a tractor tire, teaching him how to pull.


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

I like the markings a lot Smrobs! Very nice! And may I say.. I havent seen satalite dishes like that in some time! LOL!


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

Mr, Easy Mark, he is my uncles horse and her is my mom's favorite horse, he is five in this picture and when i first met him he was 2 and now he all filled out nice and i hope we can start riding him soon.


----------



## acey (Dec 3, 2008)

this is ace the horse i have on loan....hes hanovarian x pinto/paint (im not sure which!). hes 4 and about 16.2 hh...hes the sweetest boy in the world and hes gonna be a dressage/jumping superstar


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*Dartanion*

I would LOVE to get a reg. APHA paint horse, I really would like someone with the bloodlines of another paint I am in love with named "Only The Lonely" He's a real cutie! I also like "Gambling Gambler" They are not huge names but I love their movements! Anyways here is my baby Dartanion


----------



## paintrider (Oct 31, 2008)

Here are some pics of my registered paint, Dino. His mom is a Palomino and his dad is a QH. I think he came out looking very cool!

*sorry the pics are so big :???:*


----------



## Horsegma (Dec 1, 2008)

What stunning, awesome looking horses and minis. 

I hope you all don't mind, but, I am going to cheat and post a picture of my pinto.  

I love paints/pintos the most and finally was able to get my favorite color, piebald! 

Here is Tucker, my 6 year old Pinto.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

> I havent seen satalite dishes like that in some time! LOL!


Yeah, that is the only way that my home town can get cable. That is the cable station. You think I might be from a small town?? LOL. Those are not ours, they are across the street and belong to the "city". And thanks, I kinda wish I could have kept him. I liked him but when I got offered 3000 pure profit, it was impossible to turn down. Plus, I know that he has a really good home.


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

well Diamon isn't the flashiest paint, but he's still registered as a solid.lol


----------



## suniac (Nov 8, 2008)

Sunfire - 7yr old unregistered palomino paint and Romeo 4yr old unregistered sorrel paint. He is my boyfriends horsie. He is out of Sunfire and a AQHA stud. 









Ruby - ?yr old registered paint but never got her papers she was free. She is a very calm trail horse you can throw pretty much anyone on. 









Pickles - 2yr old registered Half Arabian out of Sunfire. My new trail horse. I love him he's such a good boy. 








I almost forgot Tango my new colt. He is going to be registered APHA as soon as I come up with a few more name choices for his app. He is a Buckskin overo with 2 blue eyes.








Love everyone's pix. Beautiful horses.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's a couple of updated photos of "Sandie" my buckskin solid Paint pony, in her new Christmas gift - a purple plaid blanket! 

















http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/8/l_ca4f79cc0e5b4b7ea789086978714057.jpg


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

She looks very nice in her new blanky!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Here's Lizzy..

The first one is a couple days after i got her.
The second is a month after.
The third, fourth, and fifth are all in November.
The sixth is right before i got her.
Seventh and eighth are at fair.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Aww.. Lizzy is cute! She reminds me of the Socketts Imprint gelding that my sister had.


----------



## LoveMyFinny (Dec 5, 2008)

My girl, her registered name is Robins Sugar but I call her Sage. She is quite out of shape here.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, lots of pretty horses. Harlee, Lizzy has a very unique coloring. Unless I am mistaken, isn't she a "medicine hat" paint?


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

LoveMyFinny said:


> My girl, her registered name is Robins Sugar but I call her Sage. She is quite out of shape here.


 
First, she's beautiful. But it's funny, I also have a mare with Sugar in her registered name (Mini Magic's Sugar Baby) whom I call Sage!


----------



## jackknifehollowluver (Dec 31, 2008)

omg PAINTS... I am a big Big BIg BIG paint lvr


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

*Everyone's paints/pintos are gourguous!!! (yes i suuck at spelling!) I have a paint and she is my avatar pic! She is a paint because she is regestered and her show name is Stormy Blues, but we call her Blue! I love her to death! and funny story, we(my barn) were at a hunter show and it was me and two of the younger girls and WE ALL HAD PAINTS! It was so so so funny cause we were standing around our trainer and she goes "All of yall are riding paints!" The horses were Blue, Mojo, who is a mini Blue(about 13HH) and Butterfly Kisses, a 14.1HH brown and white overo!*


----------



## megannigan (Dec 27, 2008)

LauraB said:


> Aww.. Lizzy is cute! She reminds me of the Socketts Imprint gelding that my sister had.


 
Well then your sister's horse is my horse's uncle! My horse's APHA registered name is Skip a Print, by RH Mr Imprint, by Socketts Imprint. 










He's an overo with 2 belly spots, but he's almost a minimum white with just the face markings and stockings.


----------



## magicfirepatti (Jan 1, 2009)

This is my daughter's horse Little Brother. He is a registered paint. He's only 3 and 1/2; he was a gift from the owner of the ranch where she rides after her first horse, Taz, passed away suddenly.

-Patti


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

megannigan said:


> Well then your sister's horse is my horse's uncle! My horse's APHA registered name is Skip a Print, by RH Mr Imprint, by Socketts Imprint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is cool. My sister's geldings name was RH Im An Imprint. He had a similar shaped head to your horse.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

*Colby*

heres my new hopeful show horse :-o hes actually my dads but i ride him more so i claim him as mine


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

(not mine)

Dixie Stampede's roman teams.

King(brown) and Elvis(black) with their greatest rider Matt Zoppe =D.










Little Joe and Hondo.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

This is my gelding, Willie. He's not registered, and has no papers, but I'm positive he's a Paint Cross of some sort.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, Strange, he is awesome!


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

This is the paint we have at our barn! his name is ben. I think hes 14.2.


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

This is my new horse.. Kalypso. Hes 6 years old.

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y191/Nyhorsegal05/Kalypso/babykalypso.jpg I got this picture from his breeder. Isn't he cute?

This him now.. http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y191/Nyhorsegal05/Kalypso/kalypso1.jpg
Isn't he pretty?

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y191/Nyhorsegal05/Kalypso/outside4.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y191/Nyhorsegal05/Kalypso/snow3.jpg

Thats it for now.
)


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

I can't believe this thread is still going! All of your paints and Pintos are Gorgeous. I love seeing the different varieties and colors of paints its pretty awesome.


----------



## Dreamer101 (Dec 30, 2008)

This is my daughter's 8 y.o. APHA gelding Poco.


----------

